# How to make a sticker.



## Orso (Aug 7, 2007)

How and with what do you use to make a sticker with? Not a typical vinyl one that would go on a car and you would use a plotter but on that you hand to kids or in a baseball card pack or something. Something that you would slap on a book or anything really.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Orso said:


> How and with what do you use to make a sticker with? Not a typical vinyl one that would go on a car and you would use a plotter but on that you hand to kids or in a baseball card pack or something. Something that you would slap on a book or anything really.


Are you looking to buy the equipment to print them or just outsource the printing?

It can be done by offset printing, screen printing, or a print and cut machine like a Roland.


----------



## Orso (Aug 7, 2007)

make them myself.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Orso said:


> make them myself.


What kind of equipment do you have, or are you looking to invest in the equipment?


----------



## Orso (Aug 7, 2007)

Im starting from pure scratch. I was liking the screen printing process, but was an open to suggestion and how to's


----------



## mizi117 (Mar 12, 2007)

I created my first sticker by printing(inkjet printer) the image on sticker paper


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Orso said:


> Im starting from pure scratch. I was liking the screen printing process, but was an open to suggestion and how to's


Check out this thread for info on screen printing stickers: http://www.t-shirtforums.com/screen-printing/t16119.html

You can also do that type of printing with a Roland Versacamm (about $20,000). That machine prints full color images (like the one you posted) and can cut around the image. All you have to do is use sticker material and you're all set.


----------



## vctradingcubao (Nov 15, 2006)

mizi117 said:


> I created my first sticker by printing(inkjet printer) the image on sticker paper


Yes, this is maybe the easiest and cheapest way to print you stickers. I normally do this on my canon CLC. But the best way to do it is if you have the Roland Versacamm print&cut machine. Kinda expensive though if you'll just hand it to kids to stick in their notebooks. For this simple job, an inkjet or laser print would do.


----------



## Mad Brad (May 31, 2007)

Great advice guys - thanks. where do I get the sticker material - Office Depot?

Brad


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Mad Brad said:


> Great advice guys - thanks. where do I get the sticker material - Office Depot?
> 
> Brad


Which specific kind of sticker material? What equipment are _you_ working with.


----------



## GHEENEE1 (Jan 8, 2007)

Try planetlabel.com they use Avery size labels. They have white vinyl labels.
Mike


----------



## Mad Brad (May 31, 2007)

Hi Rodney

Thanks for the response. I currently wander around swap meets on the weekends selling tshirts and caps. I notice people selling white - black etc bumper/window stickers using different designs. I am just starting to investigate some different options. I see things like magnets, buttons, stickers as all being options for adding different products to the automotive theme I am working with. I think I have 2 choices here when it comes to stickers. Go cheap and cut 1 color designs or go big and print and cut. The bigger I go the more weekends I will have to work or find another way to market the products.

Mad Brad


----------



## Kats (Mar 8, 2008)

Re: how to make a sticker

I am looking for bulk clear vinyl for printing with inkjet.
thanks,
Kats


----------



## midwaste (Apr 8, 2008)

Does the Roland Versacamm print solvent-based inks?

I think that may be something to discuss in this thread, as stickers printed off a typical inkjet, regardless of material, will NOT be waterproof, and will not be suitable for bumper stickers.


----------



## mystysue (Aug 27, 2006)

the versacamm uses an eco-solent ink..
it is waterproof ..


----------



## Kats (Mar 8, 2008)

I am creating stickers for a company that wants to give them away to kids to stick on their shirts, books, etc. Just putting the company logo on it.


----------



## Screenanator (Feb 14, 2007)

Eco-sol inks are waterproof.....but MysteSue will tell you to use liquid clear or over lam to make em last good ...I use Clear Shield gloss and a dense foam roller...works great...


----------



## mystysue (Aug 27, 2006)

Ronnie.. I use clear shield too.. Its really makes them look great dont it..
It not only protects them.. It brings out the colors unbelievable..


----------



## Screenanator (Feb 14, 2007)

YUP...its just like Artist Fixative...makes those dulls pop.....I'm going to wrap a buddies drag car then use automotive clear on it.....done some tests and it looks perfect !!!!....so if your in a pinch...KRYLON BABY !...LOL


----------

